# Breeding Signs



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

When looking at a female, what signs or behaviors do you look for that make her a positive brood female?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> When looking at a female, what signs or behaviors do you look for that make her a positive brood female?


I want her to be a nice, open and social dog.


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

For me,

+ what Christopher says. 

Along with genetic qualities that are observed at puppy stage (7 to 10 weeks depending upon the lines and individual dog): good bite, balance of prey/defense, object prey drive, etc (basically what you as a breeder are looking for to develop in your specific lines).

I personally don't want to deal with dog aggression to where it makes mating difficult. I don't want to spend money on progesterone testing, collection and artificial insemination at the vet.

Good mother who will nurse and take care of pups. One that has a temperament for motherhood and God forbid, doesn't stress out and kill her pups. I let my Abby help tend to her younger brothers and sisters - lick bottoms, etc. to prep her for being a mom herself.

One who has a maternal mother and grandmother who did not have labor and delivery complications, were good mothers, and had large litters.


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

Forgot the obvious, good health, hips, etc individually and with relatives.

Also, good physical conformation for WORK. Shoulder/hip angulations, neck, elbow set, pasterns, feet, topline, tailset, hocks, etc.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

100% mental soundness and stability.

T


----------

